# Taliaferro County Hunting Club



## camo93 (Mar 15, 2005)

Taliaferro County Hunting Club

We have three or four openings on one of our 350 acre track. Currently we have five guys, a old, old house with power. We have pines, Hardwoods, large fields, creeks, and a lot of thick brush. $600 per person.. The only rules that we have is GA laws and no guest.. PM with questions or call me at 770 867-0690..

Thanks
Brad


----------



## B Young (Mar 16, 2005)

*Hunt Club*

How many guys would be on the 350 acres?


----------



## camo93 (Mar 16, 2005)

At the moment we have five people but out of the five their will only be three that will hunt that track every once in awhile.


----------



## bukhuntr (Mar 16, 2005)

What about children.  Could I bring my daughter?  She is 5 and would hunt with me?


----------



## camo93 (Mar 16, 2005)

Most definitely.


----------



## First Light (Mar 17, 2005)

*Club*

Ho many total members and what is the nearest city?


----------



## camo93 (Mar 18, 2005)

The total members will be eight, but not all will hunt that land. Five of us have acouple of other tracks that we hunt harder. We just have to much land for the five of us and we don't want to lose the land because it's great hunting..

The land is in Crawfordville..


----------



## jhoughton (Mar 18, 2005)

*Any quail on the lease?*

I am looking for a lease with quail on it...


----------



## camo93 (Mar 18, 2005)

We have some really nice fields to plant millet for quail but we never do.. We have about five fields that are at least 2 or 3 acre plots, and no one ever plants them.. It's open ball game..

Thanks
B


----------



## .41 Blackhawk (Mar 21, 2005)

My partner and I are looking for something like this place.  I'll try you on the phone.

Frank
TheCopperMonster@msn.com


----------



## Walkie Takie (Mar 22, 2005)

*Looking for turkey club*

any turkeys  down there camo93 ?????    how many  members turkey hunt   ?????  w/t


----------



## camo93 (Mar 22, 2005)

WT-

We don't have that many turkey on that property, but we do have a few... We usually go to a different property to hunt Turkey..


----------



## camo73 (Apr 6, 2005)

*looking for some good people*

Looking for some good people to hunt with. I want to know how many openings there are and what types of hunting ya'll do.


----------



## camo93 (May 31, 2005)

Still available... PM me if you would like to see the property or have questions.


----------



## spitndrum (Jun 18, 2006)

*Did you ever find a good Turkey Club?*

Hi Walkie Takie,

   Did you ever find a good turkey club?

S&D


----------

